# M O M B A S A: Kenya's Coastal Paradise



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mombasa is the second largest city in Kenya after Nairobi, and the oldest city in the country with history dating back to 100 AD. The city has one of the nation's major international airports, it's a major coastal tourism hub, and serves as a major seaport for the East Africa region. 















by alanj46









by yodan101









by John Collinge









by alanj46









by alanj46


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiwi Beach all by flowerbeetle


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by yodan101









by yodan101


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yodan101/5527487280/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Diani Beach all by bobbyrook


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by shayan aslam


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Jain Temple in Mombasa









by mirek.ambroz









by j3S 1c4


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Voyager Beach 









by HHK


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Girl on beach 








by amsterdamned


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mombasa Old Town all by crazymil


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Old town at night all by floriankieskuehler


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by ph_neuman


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by ph_neuman


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautıful Pıcs!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by ali stewart


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by ali stewart


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Yeln


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by docvml


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More of Old Town









by husna-petit-chou


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by spOt-66


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

View of Mombasa from Fort Jesus all by leeabroad


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Frinkiac


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by huguesn


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Serena Beach Hotel all by Roy Lathwell

Reception Area


















Pool & Bar Area


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates on Mombasa....nice beach too.:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheldrickfalls/6325959347/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sci-culturist/2391393291/sizes/l/in/set-72157604410329891/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/percygermany/4315664960/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/percygermany/4315665226/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by françois terrier


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by  enrico


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Safari Rally*



Statiq said:


> Flagging off the classic safari rally cars..


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*all from smartovski: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629821913229/with/6933937766/*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*random and all from smartovski: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629821913229/with/6933937766/*


----------



## flavia radonji (Oct 31, 2013)

Hallo. I am Flavia Radonji, a Graphic Designer from Kenya. I love your photography and particularly #13 The twilight skyline of the coastline. I would like to inquire about its copyrights because I am interested in using it on an East African Law Society Annual Report cover. Please, what is the right procedure if you grant me the permission of using it? 
Regards.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice thread!  Mombasa looks interesting!!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

flavia radonji said:


> Hallo. I am Flavia Radonji, a Graphic Designer from Kenya. I love your photography and particularly #13 The twilight skyline of the coastline. I would like to inquire about its copyrights because I am interested in using it on an East African Law Society Annual Report cover. Please, what is the right procedure if you grant me the permission of using it?
> Regards.


These pictures were not taken by Eddeux. The pictures in this thread are taken by various photographers all over the world, the shots in post #12 & #13 were taken by ph_neumann on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Mombasa but dont forget to post also their credits, especially on flickr photos


----------

